# SunRail selling passes



## pennyk (Feb 11, 2014)

SunRail has starting selling passes even though regular service will not begin until May 1, 2014. Passes are being sold in a couple of downtown locations this week. A free pass (and tote bag and souvenir squishy train) were given to those who pre-purchased passes. I walked downtown and purchased a 7 day pass for $17.00 plus $5.00 for the refillable card. The 7 day pass is good for any 7 days (they do not have to be consecutive) and there is no expiration date. I will receive the actual pass in the mail, but I received my freebies today.

As an extra bonus, on my way walking home, I was able to see the southbound Silver Meteor (97) travel through Orlando with a PV on its rear.


----------



## Anderson (Feb 11, 2014)

How long do the freebies last and/or can one get freebies sent somewhere with a purchase?

(I know I'll use the pass eventually, and I kinda want the cute squishy train)


----------



## pennyk (Feb 11, 2014)

Cliff, I think you have to go in person and buy a pass either today, tomorrow or Thursday at a downtown office building. I am not sure if they will be selling the squishy trains. You could send them an email and ask. At first I was thinking I would give my squishy train to my "pretend" 4 year old "grandchild," but after squishing it myself, I am keeping it for ME. :lol:


----------



## Angela1117 (Feb 11, 2014)

I want a squishy train! Sadly, I'm stuck in Sanford all day…..hope they'll do an event in Seminole county one of these days. I'm really looking forward to using SunRail for my daily commute….just have to find out how to get from the station in Sanford to the county services building on First St.

I'm looking forward to napping for 31 miles each way instead of gnashing my teeth on I-4 twice a day! 

Angela


----------



## Rail Freak (Feb 11, 2014)

Angela1117 said:


> I want a squishy train! Sadly, I'm stuck in Sanford all day…..hope they'll do an event in Seminole county one of these days. I'm really looking forward to using SunRail for my daily commute….just have to find out how to get from the station in Sanford to the county services building on First St.
> 
> I'm looking forward to napping for 31 miles each way instead of gnashing my teeth on I-4 twice a day!
> 
> Angela


That's cool, I'm Happy for ya!!! I've gotta jump over there & check it out!!!

Have Fun


----------



## Anderson (Feb 11, 2014)

pennyk said:


> pennyk, on 11 Feb 2014 - 3:46 PM, said:Cliff, I think you have to go in person and buy a pass either today, tomorrow or Thursday at a downtown office building. I am not sure if they will be selling the squishy trains. You could send them an email and ask. At first I was thinking I would give my squishy train to my "pretend" 4 year old "grandchild," but after squishing it myself, I am keeping it for ME. :lol:


I'm going to call in a favor with a friend down there (the one who provides me with the reason to take the Meteor down there so much) to buy me a pass and pick up the extras. Could you link me to more information?


----------



## pennyk (Feb 11, 2014)

Anderson said:


> pennyk said:
> 
> 
> > pennyk, on 11 Feb 2014 - 3:46 PM, said:Cliff, I think you have to go in person and buy a pass either today, tomorrow or Thursday at a downtown office building. I am not sure if they will be selling the squishy trains. You could send them an email and ask. At first I was thinking I would give my squishy train to my "pretend" 4 year old "grandchild," but after squishing it myself, I am keeping it for ME. :lol:
> ...


Here is the link to the Orlando Sentinel story that was posted on OTOL (I think). If for some reason you are unable to open my link, OTOL has a thread started by Kevin K under "commuter rail"

http://www.orlandosentinel.com/news/os-sunrail-passes-freebies-20140207,0,2734221.story

On Wednesday and Thursday, SunRail promoters will be in the lobby of the SunTrust Tower, 300 S. Orange Avenue. Today and yesterday, they were in the lobby of the Bank of America Building, 390 N. Orange Ave. I could not find the hours, but I assume it would be "normal" working hours.


----------



## Caesar La Rock (Feb 11, 2014)

Oh, I'm getting a pass.


----------

